
The Retailification of Online Publishing - pauljonas
http://www.misentropy.com/2013/06/the-retailification-of-online-publishing.html
======
pauljonas
Ironically, was unable to add this site feed to my GR replacement (Feedly) as
entering the feedburner URL nor the atom XML url obtained from the source
empowered Feedly to properly add my subscription. A bit tangential, but
Feedly, in trying to make adding of feeds easier, actually hinders it in
practice

